# Pusser RIP



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It is with great sadness to inform you of the passing of one of Motorhome Facts National Treasures. Our beloved Pusser.

There is a link to the official obituary in the Bucks Herald below but Pusser (John) passed away peacefully at home on Friday 13 November 2015.

Pusser was one of the very early members on our forum and over the years kept many of us entertained with his often eye watering humour and stories about his trips and adventures. Indeed it was Pusser's way of writing which shaped the tone of my own blogs over the years.

He touched so many far and wide with his humorous accounts of his trips away, the epic fails and his encounters with people he met along the way. One of his funniest lines (for me) was his wife shouting at him to slow down in France (Pussers Report Part 3) "*Slow down! - you are doing more than 50 Rappel*s".  "How many Rappels are you doing?" has become the norm in our van now.

Sadly I never got to meet Pusser and I don't think many did but I felt like I knew him. We kept in touch by email and on the forums and often traded stories about work (he also worked in IT) but mainly just laughs really. I knew he was ill and wanted to find out what had become of him so with the help of Spykal and Erneboy I manged to track down his daughter Sherie who (after establishing I wasn't a stalker / nutter) kindly agreed for me to write an obituary for him on here.

Pusser could go on a bit in his stories but I never got board of reading them and he was one of those posters that as soon as you saw a topic started by him or a reply in a thread your face would light up and you would smile with the anticipation of reading what he had posted.

He also wrote a brilliantly funny book (Pussers Progress) for kindle which I would encourage you to download. It might raise some cheer in the gloomy months ahead. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pussers-Pro...d=1452014506&sr=8-1&keywords=Pussers+Progress

Thankfully his accounts on here have been preserved for all time. I have over the last few days been scouring the archives back to 2004 and have included some links below to some of his most memorable threads. There is enough there to keep you going until Spring! 

Please feel free to post any of yours. I will be sending Sherie a link to this thread so hopefully the family can enjoy them also.

Rest in Peace Pusser me old mate. Gone but not forgotten. Thanks for all the laughs!

Bucks Herald Obituary http://announce.jpress.co.uk/bucks-herald/obituary/john-hills/44082759?s_source=jpmi_bha

Book
Pussers Progress
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pussers-Pro...d=1452014506&sr=8-1&keywords=Pussers+Progress

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39-motorhome-trips/217-pussers-maiden-voyage-france-2004-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/80768-oh-deer.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/120-general-sport-related/53928-office-without-paddle.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/111351-oath-allegiance.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39-motorhome-trips/7842-pussers-report-part-1-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39-motorhome-trips/7849-pussers-report-part-2-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39-motorhome-trips/7877-pussers-report-part-3-final.html
"Slow down - you are doing more than 50 Rappels".

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/17450-pussers-binton-rally-report-part-1-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/17484-pussers-binton-rally-report-part-2-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39-motorhome-trips/13891-pussers-trip-spain-part-1-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39-motorhome-trips/13920-pussers-trip-spain-part-2-a.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/39...-pussers-trip-spain-part-3-part-2-follow.html


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What sad News, I had the privilege to meet and have a long chat with Pusser on one occasion and can confirm that he was one hell of a character.

He will be very sadly missed.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sad news indeed. He will be fondly remembered. I downloaded "Pussers Progress" on my kindle when it was first available. May have another read now.

Trevor


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Truly a funny man. RIP Pusser.

DavidL


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that. He was of course already missed on here but it's so sad to know he's really gone.

Thank you for the links, Barry. We'll enjoyed reading through them.

We already have the book and would recommend it, particularly to relatively new members.


Chris & John


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Always loved his acid humour

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One of the funniest men I have ever read. I have his book on my Kindle a great read.
As you said, whenever he posted it was always a good uplift. RIP.

cabby


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Sad news rip, Pusser helped me with my computer problems (initially setting up connection to my router when first on broadband. Hope I thanked him enough, Wendy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So very sad to hear this.


Never has one mans words made me laugh so much as yours.


RIP. 




Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sad news.
I note his passing with sorrow and will forever remember his very funny posts over a number of years.
R.I.P.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for that Barry

Sorry to hear of Pusser's demise - as you said - his posts were guaranteed to be amusing - something we all need from time to time.

Cheers Pusser - I'll raise a glass to you tonight

Dave


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Sad news indeed. like many others here, I never had the fortune to meet him but loved reading his humorous writings.

RIP


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Very sad news.
Thanks for tracking down his family Barry and Co.
I didn't really know Pusser that well as I was a late comer to this forum but do remember looking forward to reading his posts.
Pussers Progress has always been difficult to read due to the tears streaming down your face. I find in on my Kindle and dip into it at times and always end up crying with laughter.
Like Barry, '50 Rappels' has become the norm in our van as well.

Thanks for the laughs Pusser. RIP.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sadly missed, Pusser. One heck of a bloke. Sorry I never met you. RIP.

Roger


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

So sad to read this news. RIP Pusser, you will be sorely missed. 
Another one here who never met you but had many a good laugh from your "progress", not least with your toilet problems.

Michael (& Doreen), the latter because I often had to read out your latest escapade, as OH would demand to know what was so funny that I was almost falling off my chair laughing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Such very ad news.

We will forever remember his very funny stories over the years.

R.I.P. old Puss, keep em laughing up there, then they might not notice me sneaking in.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> ..........
> Pusser (John) passed away peacefully at home on Friday 13 November 2015.
> [/URL]


He wouldn't have missed the irony of that day and date. RIP Pusser.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

You made us laugh so often. You have left this world a better place for having been here.

R.I.P. Pusser Hills


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have already posted a tribute elsewhere but for a great man like that there cannot be too many.

He was definitely out of the top drawer of humour and conveyed it brilliantly.

I feel like asking him 'How is Heaven?'- in the hope we might get a response and some more of his wit.

Come on Pusser you can do it. 

I hope somehow he can read this.

Sadly missed.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Very sad, he will be missed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am making this a separate post from my post above, because I want to thank Barry.

To thank him for contacting Pusser's Daughter and for writing that piece in tribute to Pusser.

Also for constructing that list of links to some of Pusser's best posts.

Barry's post is a fitting tribute to our Pusser.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

R.I.P. Pusser and many thanks for all your writings. As I type this I can see the book "Pusser's Progress" on the shelf above this PC. It was and is a brilliant read and I recommend it to anyone who hasn't bought or downloaded it. It brought back memories particularly the one where he was in the loo and realised the outside was moving. He'd forgotten to secure the handbrake!
So many brilliant stories, he will be missed and thanks Barry for giving the links to his earlier writings. They will have to be read again.
Really sad news.

Terry


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you so much Barry (my stalker) .... Just kidding :joy: My Dad (Pusser) would be so proud of the wonderful comments and all of your kind words ... I'm so very proud of him too X

I've called myself 'Pusser's Daughter' so you all know who I am of course... But mostly because I do not know the first thing about Motorhomes and you might think it a bit strange me signing up to this forum when I know absolutely nowt :eyes: 
Just in case any of you interrogate me I know noffin .... :joy: Sooooo in short I'm here on behalf of my amazing Daddy to thank you all for your kind words and I'm so very happy to read just how many people enjoyed his novels and very funny antics.

He is so sadly missed by us all but reading these stories and comments is quite comforting and makes me smile and laugh all over again X

I'm hoping you all won't mind me reading your messages but apologies in advance for my lack of knowledge when it comes to Motirhomes although reading my Dads experiences and trials and errors, I'm sure when I decide to purchase a motorhome in the future I will have quite a lot of information already of what not to do's :joy: and how best to do it. Even where to go and where to avoid. So thank you Dad for all the research you did and for sharing this with us all X Love and Miss You so very much X

Your Daughter Sherie xXx


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

So sad when a much-loved character passes on to that big Aire in the Sky.

Nice to see the tributes from MHF.

Peter


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

I would also like to thank Barry (once I decided he wasn't a Stalker / nutter) and some of Dads HMS Juno friends who made this wonderful memory for Dad on here as without you guys and all your hard work, this would not have been possible X you've really done my Daddy proud X Thank you thank you you're all an amazing bunch :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pusser's Daughter said:


> Thank you so much Barry (my stalker) .... Just kidding :joy: My Dad (Pusser) would be so proud of the wonderful comments and all of your kind words ... I'm so very proud of him too X
> 
> I've called myself 'Pusser's Daughter' so you all know who I am of course... But mostly because I do not know the first thing about Motorhomes and you might think it a bit strange me signing up to this forum when I know absolutely nowt :eyes:
> Just in case any of you interrogate me I know noffin .... :joy: Sooooo in short I'm here on behalf of my amazing Daddy to thank you all for your kind words and I'm so very happy to read just how many people enjoyed his novels and very funny antics.
> ...


Sherie

Thank you for your nice post.

Of course 'Pusser's Daughter' is welcome on here - for all time.

If you are really going to get a motorhome in future I am sure all the knowledgeable friends of Pusser will rally round with advice and encouragement.

Please feel free to dip in and say hello even before you start on the motorhome track.

Geoff


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

I also just rrad someone pointing out the date my Dad passed away....I agree he'd have seen the irony .... He would have said.... "Just my bloody luck to die on a Friday 13th ..." :joy::joy::joy::joy: RIP Dad xxx


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very sad news!
Look forward to reading his threads from Barryd post.
RIP


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pusser's Daughter said:


> I would also like to thank Barry (once I decided he wasn't a Stalker / nutter) and some of Dads HMS Juno friends who made this wonderful memory for Dad on here as without you guys and all your hard work, this would not have been possible X you've really done my Daddy proud X Thank you thank you you're all an amazing bunch :heart::heart::heart:


My pleasure and you will always be welcome here. I do have a confession to make though. I'm am really a nutter.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sad news, he was a real character with a witty outlook on everything, his early career obviously influenced his style and we were all on the receiving end of his acerbic wit when we tried to be too far above ourselves.....

I am please that his daughter has been able to respond - and sad that we have not been aware of this before....

thanks for posting the sad news.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Very sad to hear. A unique character loved by all who knew him or of him, and a privilege to have finally met him at a rally.

Sherie my condolences. I'm sure you have many loving memories of your Dad.

As to you not knowing much about motorhomes, it never seemed to hold back your Dad ;-) Their mysterious ways were the source of much of his humour that tickled all.

RIP

DABs


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

DABurleigh said:


> Very sad to hear. A unique character loved by all who knew him or of him, and a privilege to have finally met him at a rally.
> 
> Sherie my condolences. I'm sure you have many loving memories of your Dad.
> 
> ...


Pahahahaha thank you for your condolences... You do have a point there regarding my Dad not having a clue about Motothomes but he still managed on here... So funny X


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes RIP Pusser I still have a good laugh at his book. 


Peter.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh dear, so sad. RIP pusser.:crying::


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, Barry, for posting a fitting tribute to someone who enriched our internet lives. I haven't had time to check all the links yet, but read the kayak stuff earlier and it made me want to go out and buy one to see if I can emulate his antics.

A very funny man, much missed.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Pusser's passing I did get to meet the great man at our Binton rally where he tried to run me over on his way in:frown2:
but then what could you expect from him and motorhomes:grin2:

His writing was brilliant and having met him I found he was actually very shy entirely different to what you would expect him to be from his stories.

He will be sadly missed R.I.P. Puss dear xx

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, a shy, gentle man, but one who could bring down the opposite instantly with the sharp wit of very few words.

Dave


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Never got to meet Pusser but like many others felt like I knew him.

RIP Pusser


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Barry, and thank you Sherie for posting the information about Pusser. We did send a few PMs to each other, and he told of his escapades up the rigging at HMS Ganges. We always looked to him for his help when it came to toilets, what a character. Obviously deeply loved by you Sherie, and loved by his followers on MHF.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I loved Itwhen he was on early birds

Loved pussers progress

Sherie my heart goes out to you

But what a legacy he left for you 

I don't see him resting In peace 

I think he will give heaven a run for its money

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

So loved reading about Pussers antics, always guaranteed a smile. Never met, but had a few laughs on here.

sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, such sad news of a real motorhomer who could see the funny side of anything.
RIP.

With deep sadness.
Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

His wit had me laughing every time, we're going to miss his posts


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of our good ol' Pusser.

I loved reading his posts on MHF in the past - It was guaranteed I would splatter the monitor with booze, laughing at the things he wrote.

Thank you Barry, for typing such a comprehensive update, and thank you Sherie for joining our forum. I hope your family derive some comfort from all the sincere comments about your Dad.



.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Barry for searching and finding out about Pusser and condolences to Sherie and all of the family. Like many others I looked forward to his posts about his many adventures. 
R.I.P. Pusser.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sad to read the confirmation of Pusser's death. Thanks for all the links Barry, anyone who read his stories could not help but laugh. RIP Pussers
peedee


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Such sad news, condolences to all his family.
I only met Pusser once at the Binton rally. He was exactly as I had envisaged him. He had the wit and story telling talent that the only RN lower deck can produce. His stories and posts were always looked forward to, and as you read them you hoped it was going to be a long one as once Pusser got into his creative stride you knew it was going to be a rollercoaster. 
RIP Pusser, we're going to miss you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some lovely comments. I think he would have been suitably mortified!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah, he would have come back with a smart comment to belittle all of us quite correctly......

Dave


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear this - my condolences to his family.

Of course I never met Pusser, but you feel you 'know' people after a time. I have been on the forum for about 8 years, sometimes often, other times less so, but it is the regular ontributors like Pusser who keep this going, so we can all be informed advised, amused and entertained, and Pusser was always there making his valuable contribution, for which I and many others will always be grateful.

R.I.P. Pusser


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Another one who will miss Pusser's posts. Even reading the other tributes brought a smile to my lips remembering one of the funniest writers I have read. I too did not have the privilege to meet him, but although his posts and book made me curl up with laughter, the gentle man also came shining through.

Although the news is sad I am going to treat myself later today by reading through Barry's links. 

Sherie - enjoy the memories of your Dad. He was a special man.

Sue


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sherie

Obviously you will read all the great tributes to Pusser on here. We are on page 6 after just over 24 hours since Barry started the thread.

However, I just want you to know that this forum went through a few difficulties a year or two back and some members disappeared or took a back seat.

The memory of your Dad has brought back a lot of names who have not been posting much, or at all, and have done so just in memory of Pusser.

So your Dad is still spreading Goodwill and doing further great service to this Forum and all its Members by bringing us together, for which we are grateful.

He still lives amongst us and I am sure it would please him to know that and I hope it pleases you too.

I am sure Pusser would have some appropriate quip to respond to this post - and it would be a laugh.

We thinking of him and you.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy Barry (and Pusser)

I just started to read again all the links to Pussers writings and had to give up due to tears and adverse comments from those around me (wife).
So have managed to 'copy' all posted links into various WORD docs to read at my private leisure, Kleenex to hand.
Sadly without a Kindle, whatever that is, I am unable to buy that version. I do seem to remember a softback version was available and will search one shortly.

Thanks again to both.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

RIP Pusser - forums are a sadder place without his input.


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

*RIP Pusser*



fatbuddha said:


> RIP Pusser - forums are a sadder place without his input.


Made me Laugh at the quote you left after your message.... re John (as this was of course my Dad's name), coming 5th and winning a toaster instead of eternal life :grin2: he's sat up there looking down at us all eating toast Pahahahahaha

He will be missed terribly but still makes us all laugh even now with all the memories of his antics.

Thank you all for your wonderful messages I'm just so overwhelmed and know that he would have been so happy to have seen how much everyone loved him.

What tickles me is you have only all read little snippets of his antics to do with mostly travels with the motorhome and trips abroad oh and his Kayak ( which I now have and can tell you a few funny stories about that too).... but his life at home and just everyday things was equally as funny.

Well thank you all such lovely people and I will keep in touch from time to time and drop a line here and there about what Dad got up to when he was at home :grin2: Love to you all x

Sherie X

p.s. I apologise in advance if my messages are all over the place but I'm not used to this site and how to create and send messages so I hope you can forgive me.... if Dad was here he'd be rolling his eyes at me and be wondering what I'm playing at...as it was so easy to him IT stuff :wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

RIP dear Pusser. You were a laugh a minute. I wish I had 'met' you earlier.

Sherie, my condolences. How blessed were you to have a Dad who obviously enjoyed life so much and gave so much pleasure to our Forum members. Thank you for joining in this thread. It's so nice to hear from you.

Now back to the posts and a trip down memory lane.

THank you too Barry for your awesome tribute and helpful research.

Best wishes to all the Hills family.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Pusser's passing. I'm another one who thoroughly enjoyed his 'Progress' and his witty posts. 

I'm using the smartphone at the moment and Barry's links are just going to the front page but I look forward to reading them later on the PC. 

The world is a poorer place for his going.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Sherie,

I'm sure we'd all love to hear more stories about Pusser if you feel inclined to take the time to tell us.

You never know, maybe you'll write your own book. About him!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Juts logged on to see what has been going on and was very saddened to learn of Pusser's passing.

I had missed his posts some time ago and always found his stories genuinely very funny.

Our condolences to his Family.

God Bless.

Trev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Hi Sherie,
> 
> I'm sure we'd all love to hear more stories about Pusser if you feel inclined to take the time to tell us.
> 
> You never know, maybe you'll write your own book. About him!


Sherie

Come on with the stories - in your post you said you had some about the kayak, so you could start there. You have a ready-made audience.

The stories would be a fitting memorial and he will be proud of you for it.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't wait for the film to come out, but who would play our dear old Puss???


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear. I have his book on my kindle, a great laugh, and I agree-thanks to Barryd for his Obituary and links.


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

tugboat said:


> Hi Sherie,
> 
> I'm sure we'd all love to hear more stories about Pusser if you feel inclined to take the time to tell us.
> 
> You never know, maybe you'll write your own book. About him!


I'll sort some stories out to tell you all soon. Really funny and thank you

Sherie x :givemea:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pusser's Daughter said:


> I'll sort some stories out to tell you all soon. Really funny and thank you
> 
> Sherie x :givemea:


Really enjoyed reading the links Barryd put up,so would be great to hear some more from you!:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately she'll run out of free posts soon, so hopefully Sherie will join as a full member, as I can't wait for the Pusseresque stories to start.


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Unfortunately she'll run out of free posts soon, so hopefully Sherie will join as a full member, as I can't wait for the Pusseresque stories to start.


Yayyyyyy I'm now a FULL Member so watch out more laughs about :grin2:

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.

Be back soon with a story or two.

Sherie x


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pusser's Daughter said:


> Yayyyyyy I'm now a FULL Member so watch out more laughs about :grin2:
> 
> Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.
> 
> ...


Sherie

Welcome again - Now as a Full Member.

I did try to pay your subscription for two reasons :

It was obvious that many members wanted to keep you in the fold

and

To save you the hassle that some have experienced renewing, but you seemed to have coped without help.

Anyway it seems there is no way to do it fo someone else, even with barryd's help.

Please bring on the stories, when you are ready.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well done Sherie! Great to see you joined up. I may have to get you to sign a disclaimer seeing as it was me that stalked you into coming on here.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree, any relative of Pusser on here has got to be an advantage, his sense of humour was awesome.

Well done Sheree, we will all look forward to reading more about this brilliant character and the antics that he got himself into....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pusser's Daughter said:


> Yayyyyyy I'm now a FULL Member so watch out more laughs about :grin2:
> 
> Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.
> 
> ...


So pleased you are going to stick around,I look forward to reading some of your stories!:grin2:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Only just seen this, really loved Pussers humour. I'll enjoy reading through some of the links Barry added.

Welcome Daughter of Pusser 

Just read a couple of threads. Oath of allegiance and the 'Bambi' one. Classic stuff, has made me feel very nostalgic for the old days of MHF. Off back to read some more now 

Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, great news to wake to, puss 2 begins


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Barry for letting us know. 
I like others have got 'Pusser's Progress' which made me cry with laughter. I think it's thanks to Pusser's, we now have 'toilet john's' for emergencies! RIP Pusser's xx


----------



## Pusser's Daughter (Jan 10, 2016)

nicholsong said:


> Sherie
> 
> Welcome again - Now as a Full Member.
> 
> ...


Awwwww thank you Geoff x That is so very kind of you.... bless you :kiss: 
Wait till I start, you'll be like, "Oh nooooooo does she ever shut up Aaaaaaargh!" You think my Dad can talk? ....My Dad and other family members and friends used to book time off to phone me Pahahahahaha :grin2:

I will write some stuff but just getting my bearings around this forum.... so please bear with me, you will be all hearing from me for sure :laugh:


----------

